# Possibility of new tallarn models



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Digging through my UK Games day 09' pics and came across this one.










Greens of 3 tallarn models that aren't available now.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

These are quite old news. From memory I think it was confirmed that they were done by one one of the sculptors in training as a training exersise and they aren't intended for release. Can't remember where I heard that however, and it could be false and they are going to release them. At the moment I'd just say keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I believe Forge Wolrd are making some resin Tallarn models but that's all you'll likely get.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I believe there were valhallans aswell in another pic I came across during the Games Day circuit. I'm hoping for these in a big way...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Seriously wtf with the top right?

Anyway, if true, would be nice news, Tallarn always my favorite sub-faction of Guard... after Death Corps of course ;P


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Apparently, these will feature in the next Imperial Armour Book, along with Raven Guard (As seen in another Games-Day picture, and the release of a new Dreadnaught) and Orks (They seem to have gotten alot of attention with the Mega-Dreadnaught thing and all) Personally, I think these look cool but as said it is old news.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

The upper right one looks like a chaos marauder.... Maybe a new boxed set for those guys, that would be highly appreciated! As I like the new horsemen far more then the older marauders on foot.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah if there all training sculpts then they usually turn out to be really awesome, but don't expect GW to ever release anything sculpted by them, they would be too popular.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Re-releasing Taliban Desert Raiders, with new models, soon is probably close to political suicide, dont have high hopes folks:no:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

MaidenManiac said:


> Re-releasing Taliban Desert Raiders, with new models, soon is probably close to political suicide, dont have high hopes folks:no:


Taliban desert raiders is a load of bull, there nothing like them, or are we using the silly "they have towels on there heads, there taliban" reasoning?, cus if so that makes any special forces group fighting in desert Taliban.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well considering Games Workshop isn't a political entity and the Tallarn models would probably be very popular I don't think the 'backlash' is going to be all that considerable.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jes goodwin for prime minister !


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

wait wait first they've already released the Tallarn line with Forge World (after reviewing I noticed they have only done heavy weapons teams, mukaali cavalry and sentinels). Anyway I can't believe they would do Tallarns over Death Korps (also in FW), Armageddon Steel Legion (revamped), Mordians, or even the Valhallans?


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

i heard long long ago (back when i was told that there was going to be a plastic trygon 2 years ago and i said it couldn't be done(silly me) that the Tallarn and Mordians would come on the same sprue. simply having the same legs and arms, with two separate spruces for heads and torsos.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

they might bring out more plastics for the imperial guard, their ment to for the new missions expansion book coming (but every rumor ive seen about that seems to say its the tanks that havent been made yet). keep your fingers crossed if they can afford to have cadians and catachans they should be able to add tallarn and mordian if not more.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I just cant see Tallarns in plastic or even new metals, GW have dropped the vast majority of the old guard range in favor of cadian, fact was i was surprise they did the command unit for the catachans in plastic. It would be more likely for GW to release something we havent seen for imperial guard as that would sell better and considering the success of the DKOK i would bet on those in plastic before we see plastic Tallarns


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> I believe there were valhallans aswell in another pic I came across during the Games Day circuit. I'm hoping for these in a big way...


not to mention 3 up grey knight models ( i saw pictures)


----------

